# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Социальная сеть  становится причиной  разводов

## Irina

Новые технологии часто оборачиваются для людей не только положительными, но и отрицательными сторонами. Последние данные, представленные сотрудниками юридических компаний, говорят о том, что в двадцати процентах всех разводов виноваты новомодные социальные сети, сообщает The Daily Mail.

Примерно пятая часть всех супругов, подающих на развод в Великобритании, основной причиной для разрыва отношений называет социальную сеть Facebook. Поводом для развода легко становятся виртуальный флирт или игривая переписка любовного характера мужа или жены.

Как утверждает статистика, в социальных сетях многие возобновляют общение с бывшими возлюбленными, чем вызывают ревность со стороны нынешнего партнера.

Источник: Интерновости.Ру

----------


## Asteriks

Отвечу честно. Предпочитаю дружеские отношения в сети всем другим. Тогда и муж бутерброды к компу носит. А вообще, даже если что невинное пишу в чате или ещё где - закрываю жабку или форум, чтобы он не видел. Зачем лишний раз напрягать человека? У мужчин же вавка на всю голову. Им  без разницы, где у тебя флирт - в жизни или в интернете. Простите меня, мужчины, за обобщение.

----------


## vova230

Правильный поступок.
Но я тоже не понимаю такого, ну подумаешь флиртует с кем-то кто за тысчу км от нее? И что с того? Если ты это увидел, значит тебе показали, а не покажут так и знать не будешь.
Сколько было случаев, когда жена реально изменяла мужу, а тот ни сном ни духом. А тут с ящиком общается, ну и пусть.
За то голову мужу лишний раз не дурит своими походами на оперу в драмкружок.

----------


## Irina

Я вообще не понимаю как можно ревновать к виртуальному миру. Но видимо случаи бывают разные.

----------


## Asteriks

Ирина, не ревнует тот, кто не любит. А мужчины (простите опять меня) не только к компьютеру ревнуют, а чёрт знает к чему. К столбу.

----------


## Irina

Ну значит мой наверно исключение или скрывает хорошо. Мы даже на отдых отдельно ездим без вопросов, а тут просто комп. Не знаю, может просто ничего не говорит.

----------


## vova230

Мужчины большие собственники. Что мое, то никому не дам.

----------


## Asteriks

Я собственница. Попробуйте у меня забрать)) Однако тема про разводы? Может, эти жёны заграничные есть не готовили и грязью заросли? А то флирт, флирт. А кто их знает, может там у них через камеру флирт, с показом. Это ж не глухая забитая моя родина, это ж запад.

----------


## Irina

Может быть и так. По правде говоря, мало кому понравится тот факт, что твой муж общается с бывшей подружкой или любовницей.

----------


## Marusja

> Мужчины большие собственники. Что мое, то никому не дам.


вот вот, и бороться по-моему с этим бесполезно. надо просто принять....и относиться проще.

----------

